# A Reminder ...



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

... of what attracts so many people to Mexico:






It's a tourism video which is probably almost two years old which many of us may have seen before, particularly on Mexican television ... but it's still enjoyable to look at. 

Attribution: Someone posted it to Mexconnect a couple of days ago (though I've seen it several times before, elsewhere).


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

I totally agree, Longford! I've watched this video many times, and am still enthralled by the beauty of it!


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Muchas Gracias! Having never seen this video before was moved to tears by the sheer beauty, color and wonderful images.


----------

